
Tesla Model Y will be unveiled March 14th - rising-sky
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/3/18249076/tesla-model-y-suv-unveiled-march-14th
======
IgorPartola
Teslas are finally getting close to good enough for the average consumer. The
$35k price rag is still the biggest hurdle. Once they hit the $25k mark _and_
can produce a decent volume of them, it will finally hit the point of no
return. Why buy a Camry when you can have a cheaper to operate and maintain
electric car that is also much safer? And once a used Tesla is an option,
other manufacturers pretty much will have to offer similar products. I think
we will hit that inflection in about 10 years.

~~~
hopler
I don't know why Tesla fans ignore that Chevy and Nissan are already big in
the pure EV market at mass market prices, and almost every manufacturer had a
plug-in hybrid offering for in-town electric-only and gas for long trips.

~~~
telchar
It's because GM can't produce Bolts without a significant loss (for now) and
Leafs aren't taken very seriously by most people because of their shorter
range, fast battery/value degradation and frankly, funky appearance.

Any many of us are energized (no pun intended) by moving completely away from
gas. So while plug-in hybrids are better than ICE cars, we don't get excited
about them the same way.

------
mrburton
Am I the only one who sees the release date and think "Cute, they released it
on Pi Day :)"

~~~
chrisseaton
14.3?

~~~
ex3ndr
It's america: 3/14

~~~
sjwright
In the rest of the world, Pi day is the 3rd of February next year. Overflow
error.

~~~
derekp7
I would think it would be July 22 (22/7)

------
havermeyer
I'm curious about the options that they'll offer initially. With the Model 3,
Tesla only sold the long-range, premium version at first, which IIRC is more
profitable than the basic $35k version. Maybe they'll repeat this with the Y
and sell just a more expensive model first as well.

~~~
greglindahl
The S and X both released premium versions at first, so if Y did the same
thing, it would be the 4th in a row.

For Roadster I don't remember, so maybe the 5th in a row.

------
aboutruby
Ongoing reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/awzd94/model_y...](https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/awzd94/model_y_unveil_event_on_march_14_at_la_design/)

------
Nicksil
S 3 X Y

This was intentional and I'm just now catching on, right?

~~~
jameskilton
The only reason the Model 3 is named that is Ford owns "Model E" and said that
Tesla couldn't use it.

And yes, this has been Musk's plan since the Roadster.

~~~
Nicksil
Ah, that makes sense. Thanks!

------
azhenley
Why did this get marked as dupe even though it is the only one I have seen on
the front page? And the only one I can find at all through search.

------
keyle
Tesla will produce in China? Interesting they're finally going that route.

~~~
dan-robertson
Cars tend to be affected a lot by tariffs. A good way to make more money
selling cars Is to sell more cars (at a similar margin) and a good way to do
that is to make the cars cheaper (at a similar margin) and a good way to do
that is by cutting out tariffs (and possibly reducing transportation costs
too).

Making cars (and batteries) in China is a statement that Tesla think their
cars will be more popular in China if they can reduce the price and that will
justify the cost of making the factory there.

------
coke12
It's ~200 miles each way from SF to Tahoe. I imagine that's a pretty important
number for people considering an electric SUV.

Model 3 advertises a 325mi range, and Musk says the Y will get about 10% less
than the 3.

~~~
huebnerob
The cold actually reduces range considerably and increases charging times.
I’ve even heard reports of being unable to charge a Tesla through a standard
120VAC outlet if the weather is below freezing.

~~~
azhenley
I haven't had a problem with 120V. They have always given me 3-5 miles of
charge per hour regardless of weather. But I have had superchargers go at that
same rate when it is cold.

I quickly learned my lesson to charge in the evening or after driving for a
while instead of first thing in the morning :)

